# Used Motor Oil



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I am editing to make my question more acurate. I would like to add diesel fuel to used motor oil and spray/ brush onto posts and siding in my outbuildings.

I am thinking maybe 1/2 quart of diesel to 5 quarts of oil. I would imagine we can stumble onto a good ratio/ proportion by adding diesel, if at all, until it applies nicely.

Any suggestions??

Rick

**************************************

Can anyone share a recipe for umo using diesel?

thanks,

Rick


----------



## dodgetkboy78 (Mar 18, 2006)

Umo?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I have no idea, but if I were to try, I would filter it as best as I could, then blend it with the lightest oil I could find to reduce viscocity. I would start out running it in something you could afford to loose, maybe an old VW rabbit or the like. Should be an interesting experiment.


----------



## Janon (Aug 25, 2002)

UMO = used motor oil (I think)

Lister diesel engines are being run on used motor oil. Simple filtering and making sure the oil did not get too cold was all that was required... or so I read.

cheers,


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

I just mix mine with diesel untill it will spray from an old garden sprayer. Works for me.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

jefferson said:


> I just mix mine with diesel untill it will spray from an old garden sprayer. Works for me.


I will try that! Is that a pump-pressured garden sprayer?
Do you think the percentage of diesel is less than 10 per-cent?

Thanks, 

Rick


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Ah - for preservative coating.

The manure spreader floor has been getting about a coat per year. It's gotta be 50 years old. Holding up fine, stored outside almost all those years.

We just use an old stiff paint brush. Never thought about spraying it, guess that would take a little thinning.

When I first read your message, I thought it was to try to burn in a diesel engine. Used to be you could do that, was in owner's manuals, add a certain small % to the fuel tank of filtered used engine oil. I think emmisions standards, associated pump changes & sensors has ended that on newer engines.

--->Paul


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

rambler said:


> Ah - for preservative coating..............................I thought it was to try to burn in a diesel engine. Used to be you could do that, was in owner's manuals, add a certain small % to the fuel tank of filtered used engine oil. I think emmisions standards, associated pump changes & sensors has ended that on newer engines.
> 
> --->Paul



Drat!....I was hoping this would be possible- but I have a 1998 chevy turbo diesel!


----------



## dodgetkboy78 (Mar 18, 2006)

Janon said:


> UMO = used motor oil (I think)
> 
> Lister diesel engines are being run on used motor oil. Simple filtering and making sure the oil did not get too cold was all that was required... or so I read.
> 
> cheers,



I tried to mix it in about 50:1, all it did was pug up my injectors, I guess you need bigger holes, to run oil/mix.
As far as used motor oil, I would filter it through a 15 gallon barrel, packed with T shirts and rags, and mix it with gas, gas will evaporate, diesel will stink forever.
(I use Chevron Log oil on the cedar fences I build, with a quart to five gallons of ransmission fluid, to add a red tint)

Hehe, here, Beaverhouse lake power co.........................


----------



## kmaproperties (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm no tree huggin greeny, but won't the stuff wash off into the ground.
used motor oil is one of the biggest cancer causers around, heavy metals and all that bad stuff. what about your well? 
Just a thought.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

kmaproperties said:


> I'm no tree huggin greeny, but won't the stuff wash off into the ground.
> used motor oil is one of the biggest cancer causers around, heavy metals and all that bad stuff. what about your well?
> Just a thought.


It has been in the wood on the property for decades- and no one who has lived here in the last 35 years has died yet.

Not proof, but I think it stays in the wood- that is why the wood remains so well preserved.

Rick


----------



## kmaproperties (Jul 6, 2005)

rick, good to know I've got a bunch of fence posts to install, I'll try that on them. we have 2 cars and a diesel that I change oil on all the time, have 30 gallons to get rid of right now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

For perserving fence posts stand your posts in a 55 gallon barrel and then pour in enough used motor oil to where the motor oil level is above ground depth for the posts. Leave the posts standing in the used motor oil for a few months or longer. Actually the barrel is a good place to store surplus posts that you may eventually need. The oil will over time penetrate the posts through and through.


----------



## dodgetkboy78 (Mar 18, 2006)

I drill a hole, about 1" across, and 3" deep, at a angle. Drill it after you set the pole, about 6" from the ground, and fill it with oil. It will seep in from the inside out, and not leak into the ground.
I agree, used oil is bad news in the ground.
Dad built a pole barn, with spruce poles, still had the bark on them, about 25 years ago, and did this. The pole barn is still standing, and the poles have not even started to rot.


----------



## norris (Dec 25, 2004)

I've heard that wrapping posts and poles with some bare copper wire will prevent them from rotting, anyone try this? (sorry off topic)


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

norris said:


> I've heard that wrapping posts and poles with some bare copper wire will prevent them from rotting, anyone try this? (sorry off topic)


Hummm. Well, the green treated wood had a copper salt in it. Copper strip put on a roof keeps moss & some molds from growing on shingles.

So, I suspect it does a little something to help. I'm not sure it would be enough to be real effective tho?



You know how they get rid of oil spills? They spread it real thin on farm land. Let the environment eat the stuff away.....

Motor oil isn't the best wood preservative for something in ground contact all the time, it fades away in 5 years or so, & it is icky for a long time on the post, and there is the environmental concern.

Kinda each to their own on that, considering the 'approved' way of disposing of oil spills.....

--->Paul


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

Dodgetkboy78, just a bit of toung in cheek here. That pic looks like a power user, not a power producer. NO GENERATOR!!!!


----------



## dodgetkboy78 (Mar 18, 2006)

Look carefully, it is there, on the end furthest from the camera. It is a Kohler (winco/dyna) so it is kinda short. You can see the relay box on top of it too.........


----------

